
Zoom takes down all access to web-based meetings - flippyhead
https://status.zoom.us/incidents/16ll08mmddk6
======
rvz
> Zoom will be placing the Web Client into maintenance mode and take this part
> of the service offline.

Good. Take that web client offline until further notice, because there's no
way I'm installing that ZoomInstaller.pkg malware on my Macbook since I can
just use Jitsi Meet instead.

> We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause.

No need to apologize here, I think they've done quite enough. A great reason
to use Jitsi Meet.

------
flippyhead
For some reason they've marked this as "resolved" but in fact the web client
remains offline and they don't seem to have immediate plan to correct it.

~~~
aninteger
Resolved, meaning permanently offline.

